# NEW LED Lights - 5 modes



## Tzac (May 18, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

gorgeous growth... beautiful frog!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

You should post a for sale thread in the FS/trading subforum with your website and more info! Many of us would be interested in seeing what you have to offer


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey there fellow Ontarionian. Im from Toronto and Im just as active on GTAA (GTA Aquaria forum). 

Your tank is amazing. I just love the colours, wetness and the whole tropical jungle feel. I really wanted to get one, but 1 tank is enough to keep me busy 

Is there a link to your led site? Ive been thinking about getting a custom made fixture from buildmyled, but before I do I wouldnt mind looking around before committing.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

96w of LED must be nuts. A 24" Finnex Ray 2 is really bright, and its 20w. I'd love to see some PAR data on these.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

In your FS thread, just ask people to PM you or give an email you can be reached at. Then, if they want a link to the video, you can send it via PM or email!
Looks like an incredible fixture! Good luck on your venture into planted tanks!


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2013)

also since I couldn't place a link there, here's a youtube video of the lightning effect

Just note: that the light doesn't produce sound  it's just added to the video for a bit of drama. It's also running with a misting system. it's running on a vivarium, sorry don't have any aquarium videos


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Now that's a light! Whats the spectrum of the colored LEDs? I am guessing 660nm, 470nm, 525nm, and 2700k for the yellow?


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2013)

more info here, the 40W white LEDs are the important ones, the small LEDs are just for effect and don't really contribute to plant growth


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

Quick question about it's programmability. 

Can the different modes be set to a timer, or is it more like the current USA satellite+ LED Remote controller?

Xiaoxi


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, you can set the duration of each time mode and it will repeat daily. Basically the programming works this way:
1. First program the current time of the day,
2. Set the start time for the light cycle
2. Then set how long each mode will run for (from 1-24hrs). You don't actually have to occupy all 24hrs, see example below 

ie. Start at 6am
Dawn - 2hrs (that will make it end at 8am)
Sunrise - 2hrs (that will make it end at 10am)
Day Light - 6hrs (that will make it end at 4pm)
Evening - 4hrs (that will make it end at 8pm)
Night - 5 hrs (that cycle will end at 1am)
From 1am until 8am the lights will be off

basically you stack the times for each mode on top of each other


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2013)

Of course you transition gently from one timing to another so the light never turns on or off abruptly


----------



## chrisplants (Jan 8, 2015)

I just built a paludarium, and I am considering this light system. I am wondering if I will get light to the necessary depth, especially with all of the plants above the water, and the floating islands I have incorporated. My light fixture sits 16 inches above the water, and I have about 18 inches from water level to the gravel bottom.


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2013)

We are constantly selling these lights for terraria and fresh water aquaria. It's a high end grow light that will suit your growing needs without my slightest doubt.


----------



## chrisplants (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Marty! I appreciate the fast reply. I am very excited about this fixture, and my wife owes me a Christmas present! I have been checking it out on the Josh's Frogs sight, and it looks awesome.


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2013)

as cool the light is with all the features, don't forget that at core it's an amazing grow light. How your plants react will be a true indicator if the light is good. Hopefully you can chime in after few months of owning it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Exactly what light strip do you have?
What are you doing for Co2 in this tank?
What size is this tank?
Is it covered?
Any of your tanks just planted tank with water up to the brim?


----------



## chrisplants (Jan 8, 2015)

I will let you know for sure! Ordered mine from Josh's last night.


----------



## chrisplants (Jan 8, 2015)

My light arrived this afternoon from Josh's. Unpacking the box, it just looks and feels like a high end product. There is absolutely nothing that feels cheep, or flimsy. I mounted it using the supplied cables to the roof of my overhanging canopy. I was also amazed at how simple it was to set up my 24hr light regimen. I hate working with menu trees that become overly complicated, leaving the user uncertain. This was not the case here. It took just a few moments. Once the light went into nighttime mode, I thought the overall light was too bright. That was easily adjusted as well! My night mode is now totally custom to my liking.

I also can't believe how bright the lower parts of the tank are in the daylight mode. Wow! Even with the fixture about 16 inches above the waterline, the light just reaches everywhere. 
Can' wait to see how the plants respond.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

chrisplants said:


> My light arrived this afternoon from Josh's.


How was the unit? 
How about a pic of it?


----------



## chrisplants (Jan 8, 2015)

Hilde said:


> How was the unit?
> How about a pic of it?


See my post above about my initial impressions. This is the first quality light I have used on a tank. The lights this new unit replaces were not the best. ( Nat Geo LED, Coralife 18W X 2 T5 HO.) I am not able to compare this fixture to other high end grow lights. I can only say after one day of ownership is that I am delighted. It is awesome.

Bump: I have not been able to upload pictures taken with my iPhone to this forum, but I can share links to photobucket. Let me know what kind of pictures you want and I will take them.


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2013)

I knew this would work for you. The light is not cheap at all. If I wanted a cheap light I'd get one from a local pet store. This light was born out of my own craziness and hobby and really from the fact that I keep hearing all the time that I'm soo hard to please, LOL. 

I've gone with a rack of T5 lights for my vivaria and the fact that some of the plants lost color due to the lack of intensity, plus miniature plants would not thrive and bloom, PLUS the fact that I had to keep changing the bulbs for the whole rack drove me nuts. I could not just change one light, because then the rack would seem unbalanced (T5s lose massive portion of intensity every few months). Changing 10 bulbs at a time was pretty expensive. 

When I finally got these lights made, installed and was able to grow moss through the glass at 4ft, there was just no going back to my old ways. 

I'm actually very tempted to try a nice planted, aquascaped tank... I think I need to start investigating what I will need. I got lights , will need custom glass, CO2, etc - do you guys have any recommendations ? 

Marty

Bump: btw, many have asked for a link to check out the lights in more detail. I'm not sure what the rules are, so if mods/admins find this offensive please feel free to remove this post. Not meaning to step on any toes. If it's OK, then more info is located here:

http://www.mistking.com/JungleHobbiesLEDLights.html


----------



## austin1 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Tank size?*

Hi Marty,

Is the single unit sufficient for a 65 gallon vivarium?

Thanks!


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2013)

what are the dimensions of your tank ?


----------



## austin1 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Standard*

36.5x18x25 lxwxh in inches.


----------



## austin1 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Dimming*

Also, are there any dimming functions?


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2013)

Single is only 12 inches long, double is 33 inches long and your tank is 36. I'd go with a double. if you have lots of plants, expect killer growth


----------



## austin1 (Oct 30, 2014)

I bet I would have crazy growth! Bummer though, double unit is out of my price range. Nice looking light though.


----------



## chrisplants (Jan 8, 2015)

Go with the single unit. I have a 70 gallon palludarium discus tank. I have crazy arboreal plant growth and my aquatic plants are doing great. This light is great. I have to trim my plants all time. My light is about 18 inches above the water level and my tank is 24 inches tall. My single unit is 42" above the bottom of my tank and my plant growth is awesome. No CO2, just Excel and trace. My plants have DAS Bio Boxes so there roots are in soil.


----------

